# Which Cars Are Made in Mexico?



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> Thanks to lower labor costs and free-trade agreements across the globe, automakers are making many of their cars in Mexico. Here is a list of which cars are made in Mexico and sold in the U.S.


Did you know that the Nissan Sentra, Versa and Versa Note are made in Mexico? See the whole list of Which Cars are Made in Mexico at AutoGuide.com


----------

